
Tiny Frogs and Giant Spiders: Best of Friends (2015) - yummypaint
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-zoology/tiny-frogs-and-giant-spiders-best-of-friends/
======
yummypaint
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKgQj9b0b2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKgQj9b0b2w)
video starts around 16 seconds in

